# Game 29: Charlotte Bobcats vs. Los Angeles Lakers(12/29/06)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (7-21) vs. LA Lakers (

7 p.m., Bobcats Arena
TV: MyTV12. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
Sean May might return from his right ankle sprain tonight. Though he was playing off the bench when he was hurt, he was the team's most dependable scoring option the previous three weeks.

*LAKERS UPDATE:* 
Kobe Bryant has taken to passing. He might never challenge for a scoring title again, but his team will be better equipped to chase titles:

"Last year, I just forced the situation," he recently told beat writers.

"I mean, I could average 35 points, but I just feel like with these guys it's important to build up their confidence. It's much more important for us to understand how to move the ball and how to get better in our system instead of me just taking the game over."

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Wallace/Okafor/Brezec

Lakers




































Parker/Bryant/Walton/Cook/Brown


*KEY MATCHUP:* 
Bryant vs. whomever. 















Obviously Adam Morrison and Matt Carroll aren't ideal options. Gerald Wallace is a better alternative, but his best defense is more of the help variety.​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Matt Carroll is en fuego.6-7 from the floor,3-3 ft's and 4-4 on treys.He's got 19 points with 2:41 left in the 3rd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Kobe's been sitting awhile with 4 fouls and he got t'ed up for *****ing about the fourth one too.

Cats are up three now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That should be our ball refs Kobe threw that ball away


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ot


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

OVERTIME!!! 105-105

wallace is playing good as! he has 28 points 8 rebounds!
felton playing good aswell with 15 points 11 assists 2 steals
hopefully the bobcats win!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

113-113 20T! felton played awsome that OT...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

man 3ot


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Another OT and Raymond could bust into the top ten for minutes played in a game

Fifth foul on Kobe 3 ft's for DAnderson.I guess he thought he could get away with anything by this point


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

YES!:yay: BOBCATS WIN!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Good job by the Bobcats, beating a overrated Lakers team. :yay:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

bobcats win 133-124! great game to [email protected]


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

okafor 22 points and 25 REBOUNDS!!!!!to go along with 4 blocks


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

great win for the cats the largest crowd in charlotte history got what they wanted, a first in charlotte history


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn it, I went to my school's basketball game and missed this one


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow go bobcats! what a game:cheers: you guys are putting up some sweet scoring performances lately:clap: :clap:


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

Matt Carroll had 27 points!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot to say that your boy Bernard Robinson had a pretty good game Nutmegd.He came in after the refs DQ'ed Gerald on two BS fouls in the first OT.

He made one of his patented boneheaded plays,but he also did an okay job of defending Kobe(of course Kobe had played about 45 minutes when he came into the game) and he scored some really critical buckets.Made this really incredible shot against Kwame Brown which I would have been really mad about if he'd missed it.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I forgot to say that your boy Bernard Robinson had a pretty good game Nutmegd.He came in after the refs DQ'ed Gerald on two BS fouls in the first OT.
> 
> He made one of his patented boneheaded plays,but he also did an okay job of defending Kobe(of course Kobe had played about 45 minutes when he came into the game) and he scored some really critical buckets.Made this really incredible shot against Kwame Brown which I would have been really mad about if he'd missed it.


Ha, I guess a blind squirel eventually will trip over a nut :biggrin:


----------

